# Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000



## Jim Attrill

I have the above Omega and it is in poor condition.










It belonged to my father-in-law who suffered in his last days from Parkinson's and a form of dementia like Alzheimer's. He unfortunately developed a mania for taking stuff to pieces. I found the remains of this watch on a shelf. The last time I saw it was a couple of years ago and it was working then.

The glass is missing. The second hand is missing. The winder kn0b is broken off, it seems. And the paint on the dial is cracked and some of the paint has gone.

Is it worth trying to renovate this watch? I will not be able to do it myself.

Oh, and I live in Johannesburg South Africa.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kevkojak

Jim Attrill said:


> I have the above Omega and it is in poor condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It belonged to my father-in-law who suffered in his last days from Parkinson's and a form of dementia like Alzheimer's. He unfortunately developed a mania for taking stuff to pieces. I found the remains of this watch on a shelf. The last time I saw it was a couple of years ago and it was working then.
> 
> The glass is missing. The second hand is missing. The winder kn0b is broken off, it seems. And the paint on the dial is cracked and some of the paint has gone.
> 
> Is it worth trying to renovate this watch? I will not be able to do it myself.
> 
> Oh, and I live in Johannesburg South Africa.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


The only real downer there is the dial in my opinion.

Re-paints are possible but expensive, and doing this will actually de-value the watch.

A full service and replacement glass should set you back around the Â£100-Â£150 mark (what the South African equivalent is I'm not sure) and that will give you a perfectly wearable vintage watch. A re-dial will cost something like Â£100, but I wouldn't particularly condone it on a watch like this - it would look like new again, but thats often a bad thing with vintage watches.

The gold plate looks in reasonable condition, but it will not be mint by any means.

If you have a real sentimental attachment to this watch, then you can get it back in really good shape for under Â£300.

That should cover a service, replace or clean the hands, new glass, new crown (looks as if its missing) and a strap.

Looks like it could be a bit of a money pit given its value to me personally.


----------



## Jim Attrill

Yes I think you are right. I did actually find a brand new dial on Oz ebay but 250 A$ is a lot of money. I don't really need the watch as I have four others. Maybe I could mount it in a glass box and hang it on the wall as I have done with my father's WWII medals.


----------



## Jim Attrill

oops! posted twice


----------



## Guest

If its going to cost you 300 pounds to get it back to good shape is it not worth doing considering the sentimental value it holds? Just a quick look on the net tells me 300 pound is a reasonable price they are going for if not a lot more.


----------



## Jim Attrill

Do you think anyone would want the case and movement? - although it is not working at the moment. I think it is an automatic.


----------



## Billtr96sn

Jim Attrill, are you the same Jim that knows Dave Lovejoy AKA Noni?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Cosmic 2000 cases.....ugh!

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/omega/cosmic2000/cosmic2000.php


----------



## kevkojak

Jim Attrill said:


> Do you think anyone would want the case and movement? - although it is not working at the moment. I think it is an automatic.


There is a market for everything!

Stick it on e.bay and I'd be surprised if it didn't reach Â£50+.


----------



## Jim Attrill

Billtr96sn said:


> Jim Attrill, are you the same Jim that knows Dave Lovejoy AKA Noni?


No, I'm mostly a lurker on this site. But I do have a Seiko quartz dress watch owned from 1981 new, a Seiko automatic from last year and two G10 early quartz watches. Not a lot by the standards of this forum.

I can't put it on Ebay as I live in SA.


----------



## kevkojak

No e.bay in SA?

Wow, had no idea.

I don't know how I'd survive!!!


----------



## Pip-Pip

Hi Nice watch with some real personal history. I agree if you can get it working again but stay clear of a re paint. Unless the face is completely destroyed I always prefer to leave them as they are, thats the character!

They have the same argument in architectural restoration, do you restore so they building stays functional but with aging or do you clean back to look new.


----------



## dobra

Hello Jim - lot of Atrill family here on the Isle of Wight. Do you have a relative on the Island bwho could sell it on ebay over here. Just a thought....

Mike


----------



## Jim Attrill

Normally spelt Attrill - yes I know the name comes from the IOW (google to see!) but my father was born in Newcastle! His father might have been from the IOW. I have family in Chelmsford and Newport apart from the others all over the world. My niece will be here in 3 weeks on holiday. If she knows how to work ebay I'll give it to her to sell for herself.


----------



## dobra

Sorry Jim - typo, I meant Attrill.....

Mike


----------



## Jim Attrill

It's got to the stage when I am surprised when my name is spelt right. As this is nothing about watches I think this thread should end now :hypocrite:


----------



## delays

For what it's worth, personally I'd renovate the case, repair the movement, hands, crystal etc and keep the dial as it is. I love vintage watches that wear their age and character on the dials.


----------



## msq

Think the first thing to figure out if you have any attachment to this piece. You might find something else of his of more sentimental value. As it stands I think the only reason why one might give such watch a drastic overhaul is if its personal. One could get a similar watch of better condition at a similar or better price, but I do think sentiment is worth much more if it exists


----------



## Jim Attrill

Hey Dobra, you mustn't worry about the spelling of my name. I am normally surprised if it is spelt right! I have seen all permutations of two t's and two l's and some other completely weird spellings. I once had a Czech friend whose name was Brzck and he had more problems with that!


----------

